# Do You Know What This Is?



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I have these growing all over my area along the forest and am wondering if they are useful in any way.





















Thank you for taking a look at it for me.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Mayapples (Podophyllum peltatum)


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

You can make jelly out of the apples. It does have some medicinal uses but extreme caution is advised. I would check the depth of the top soil. It may be an indicator for planting more valuable herbals.

Mayapple


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Thank you! That is it and it looks like all the images on Google. It sounds like it is best not to take a chance with it. We have a lot of them through out our forests along the roads.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yup, mayapples. The morels come up around the same time the mayapples bloom. I love the flowers. So pretty and fleeting.


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

Mayapples make a good fresh "Lemonade"- like drink. Be sure to strain out all seeds, pulp is ok (if you like pulp). Wash the ripe fruits and squeeze til they bust open, mix the insides with water and sugar. Probably the possums and ***** will get them anyway, the night before they're good and ripe for humans!
Wildcrafters here used to dig and sell the roots for some medicinal use, that is until the price went down to a quarter an oz, cut and dried. Too much work for that.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

you can consume fruit in limited quantity.


It has a toxin that is used for a certain kind of wart.


----------

